# switch on



## ThomasK

In welke mate kunnen wij in dit soort technische contexten variëren? Het gaat uiteraard om het Engelse 'to switch on'... 

Ik denk aan: 
 - het licht aanschakelen ??? (_Klinkt mij nogal letterlijk of vergezocht)_
 - de computer opzetten ??? 
 - de radio aandraaien _(idee van Wiktionary, maar ...? )_

Noord en Zuid welkom ! ;-)


----------



## YellowOnline

Er bestaat veel variëteit, zeer regionaal gekleurd en vaak grappig voor anderen. 

Zelf vind ik een computer 'opzetten' vreemd klinken, maar een 'radio' opzetten vind ik dan weer goed als Belg. Vele noorderlingen zullen echter van mening zijn dat we iets taxidermistisch aan het uitvoeren zijn - Standaardnederlands keurt dit gebruik in de meeste gevallen af (maar niet bij, bijvoorbeeld, een platenspeler). Een licht 'aansteken' (o hilariteit in Nederland wanneer ik zeg dat ik het licht "afzet"). Een radio 'aandraaien' klinkt vreemd voor mij - dan denk ik eerder aan een zeer oud model auto type Ford T of de pioniersvliegtuigen. In mijn eigen woordenschat is 'aanschakelen' afwezig (althans actief).

Wat kan ik zo nog meteen bedenken? De woorden 'inschakelen' (bij mijzelf eveneens slechts passief in gebruik), 'activeren' (Romaans leenwoord), 'starten', 'op/in gang brengen', ... 't Valt mij wat moeilijk om dit helemaal gescheiden te houden van uw andere thread.


----------



## Peterdg

Thomas, 

Hebben we al niet zulk draadje gehad?

Bij ons: 

Het licht aandoen en daarna weer uitdoen.
De radio/TV opzetten en afzetten.
De computer aanzetten en afzetten.
Het alarm inschakelen en uitschakelen (ook aanzetten en afzetten).


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, ten dele alvast wel, maar toen zag ik het nog breder. Maar je hebt gelijk gelijk. Ik kan aan onze Mod vragen de twee in elkaar op te laten gaan... Hoewel ik nu nog zit te denken: dit is duidelijker dan het vorige, of specifieker... (Ik probeer soms na te gaan of iets al gevraagd is, maar hier ...)


----------



## Timidinho

Computer opstarten.


----------



## Timidinho

Opzetten gebruik ik alleen voor muziek/film (evt. cd/dvd).


----------



## bibibiben

Timidinho said:


> Opzetten gebruik ik alleen voor muziek/film (evt. cd/dvd).



Mee eens.


----------



## ThomasK

Timidinho said:


> Computer opstarten.


Wat dan bij het afzetten? [Dank]


----------



## Timidinho

Computer afsluiten/uitschakelen (evt. uitzetten).


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, alleen 'afsluiten' vind ik wat minder evident...


----------



## Timidinho

MJa, op zich zeg je (tenminste, ik) ook windows/een programma/een app afsluiten.


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Ja, hoor, alleen 'afsluiten' vind ik wat minder evident...



Met ^^



Timidinho said:


> MJa, op zich zeg je (tenminste, ik) ook windows/een programma/een app afsluiten.



Enkel en alleen omdat de Nederlandstalige versie van Windows dat zo zegt. Ik denk niet dat een Belg dat uit zichzelf zou zeggen. _Afsluiten_ is voor ons een bepaald gebied of specifieke ruimte ontoegankelijk maken.


----------



## eno2

Voor je de computer uitschakelt moet je eerst de programma's afsluiten.


----------

